# It was a good day today



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

:thumbup: I normally post what a bad day or this HO sucked, complained etc.,

Was a good day today. Happy customers. Nice out side 83 no humidity perfect. 
Had a Toilet rebuild today. Kitchen sink clog, Coffee station drain line at Dunkin Donuts *free Ice coffee :thumbsup:*
No hot water call "*out of oil*" :laughing: 
And a sewer back up here is my fat azz working 
Note mess was there before I arrived.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Man, you need more main line rods, your machine looks to new still.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Man, you need more main line rods, your machine looks to new still.


It's my newest machine Before all I had was a Gorlitz GO 62 run 5/8 x 75' and 1/2 x 90' and electric eel model C 200' hooked up with a drill adapter. Still have them use what's best for job or tight spots
DM-55 with 250' is my newest toy. I keep them all clean them whipe down when done..


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Thats a clean machine. Ill never show mine now.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I see i am not the only plumber who works in shorts!!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Prefer shorts any day over pants.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

ME too brother, id work in Flip flops if i could get away with it.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> ME too brother, id work in Flip flops if i could get away with it.


Was thinking of renting uniforms. For colder days or uniform top with shorts during hot days.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Boy I feel sorry for Kevin James. He went from Leah Remini, to turd soup. How the might have fallen.:jester:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Boy I feel sorry for Kevin James. He went from Leah Remini, to turd soup. How the might have fallen.:jester:


Even stars fall from the sky :laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

jjbex said:


> Boy I feel sorry for Kevin James. He went from Leah Remini, to turd soup. How the might have fallen.:jester:


 Paul Blart's Mall security & Drain Cleaning:jester:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hefernans Plumbing and drain cleaning


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Boy I feel sorry for Kevin James. He went from Leah Remini, to turd soup. How the might have fallen.:jester:


Does that mean Leah Remini thinks I'm hot :laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Kyle181 said:


> *H*efernans *P*lumbing and *d*rain cleaning


*H*eating *P*lumbing *D*rains 

Celebrity look alike Plumbing :thumbsup:


----------

